# Vape Case By Vision



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/1/14)

then cops will have a reason to pull u over for vaping and driving lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

Lol @Tw!st3dVaP0r 

Just a sub-note, only available for iPhone at the moment but samsung and other phones to be launched end of Jan


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/1/14)

doess the atty double as an antenna ? lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

Well found @Stroodlepuff !

While I think this is a really novel and fun device - to me its more wow than practical.

Trying to hold the phone and tap out a text message must be difficult with the weight of the tank on the top.
Also, I'd hate to spill juice on my phone 

So, not for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/1/14)

Would be neat if they had an app to regulate the case as a vv vw. Maybe they already do. What a fun idea. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/1/14)

too much plastic...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/1/14)

well the one pick does say 4 stage VV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

One less thing to lose!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Would be neat if they had an app to regulate the case as a vv vw. Maybe they already do. What a fun idea.
> 
> Sent from the Millennium Falcon



It is VV


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Well found @Stroodlepuff !
> 
> While I think this is a really novel and fun device - to me its more wow than practical.
> 
> ...



Agreed - also would be very expensive if we had to bring them in not a decent pricepoint for what it is. the factory sent it to me this morning so was just curious to see what people think


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

Matthee said:


> One less thing to lose!



That is true - but also could be seen as one more thing to lose because you essentially lose two things if you lose your phone :/


----------



## Andre (7/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That is true - but also could be seen as one more thing to lose because you essentially lose two things if you lose your phone :/


True, should have said one less thing to look after....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/1/14)

iVape. There I said it.

Seriously though, this is ridonculous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha was waiting for that


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/1/14)

ok so i had to go back to the picture and check , it does not use the cell phone battery !! wheew , cos if it did could you imagine how quickly you could poke your battery ..


----------

